# Pramox wormer



## Frances 74 (30 December 2019)

Hi need advice I have had brought some youngsters  they said they were wormed so in October we noticed they lost weight called vet said Infection so wasnt tested for worms 2 fell ill  had red worm lost 1 in december put  down wormed rest 1 put down xmas day and boxing day all wormed with pramox as advised by vet I'm worried wormer was too strong they were all 18 months old


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (30 December 2019)

https://forums.horseandhound.co.uk/threads/horse-advice.783758/

So you have lost more? Sorry to read that.
I'm not sure what you are asking tho? What advice do you need?


----------



## Mrs. Jingle (30 December 2019)

How awful! so sorry you had this awful experience and even more sorry you have lost these youngsters. Not entirely clear did you worm them with Pramox before they became ill and had to be put down or?  

Never, ever take a blind bit of notice of the worming history a seller gives you - usually a load of auld rubbish and seller's talk and best to start afresh from day one with your own worm counts and vet's best advice. No point in advising that to you now though, obviously.

Not sure if its relevant but I had two rescue donkey's vet and worm counts immediately indicated worming with Pramox.....half a syringe each suggested, stupid, stupid me did not lock the syringe correctly and gave the skinniest little mite a whole tube. I was certain he would be dead within 24 hours and I was heartbroken with guilt  Well he survived and survived very well they are both now happy healthy adult donkeys with no signs of liver damage etc. so try not to worry too much.


----------



## Tiddlypom (30 December 2019)

Can’t follow your post.

Your youngsters all had an infection and then died? Why are you blaming the Pramox? What does does your vet say?


----------



## Frances 74 (30 December 2019)

The vets said they were high burden the first one wasnt tested he died but others were they weren't to poorly before they got colic had to be put down I was just asking about problems as they were fine had wormed them regularly myself so I read what others have said I have one more now who was tested and now they want to reworm with pramox he was done 2 weeks ago it's too soon no worms just not putting much weight on so I'm looking out for him now


----------



## Frances 74 (30 December 2019)

Can you reworm with pramox if only wormed in last 2 weeks has low protein no worms but bloods not back yet it's a worry as we had tissue and bits off second one as her intestine came out I'm not blaming wormer but they hadn't been poorly then lost 2 after worming coincidence maybe 18 month old and now they dead not neglected adored till last breath


----------



## gallopingby (30 December 2019)

Best to ask your vet. Pramox has dosage instructions on the box, the interval between dosing is one of the longest. I would be careful.


----------



## ester (31 December 2019)

if you have a lot of encysted redworms equest/pramox treatment can cause issues if you kill them all at the same time. 

I don't understand why there would be a recommendation to re-treat with pramox after 2 weeks, is that what the vet has suggested? 
What was the timing that faeces was taken to take for a worm egg count and the original pramox dose? I am not aware of any moxidectin resistance in the UK.


----------



## windand rain (31 December 2019)

I wont use pramox ever I do use equest for encysted redworm but use other chemicals for tape with at least 4 weeks between have heard and seen a few anecdotal problems with pramox. I do only worm 3 times per year twice for tape once for encysted redworm counts done between


----------



## deb_l222 (31 December 2019)

Who’s ‘they’ that want to re-worm after 2 weeks with Pramox?  Pramox is an extremely strong wormer, with a very lengthy dosage interval and I’m fairly sure 2 week intervals wouldn’t be recommended.  

Be careful, my mare colicked after Pramox and survived.  Had Pramox the following year, colicked again but didn’t survive the second time.  Vet did a full report to the manufacturer but it fell on VERY deaf ears!


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (31 December 2019)

If they had been mine I would have done them with panacur five day guard. Better results and not as harsh as Pramox.

however I have just wormed my 20month old D with his dose of Pramox and he’s been totally fine. He is worm counted regularly and has no burden.


----------



## tankgirl1 (31 December 2019)

Pramox made my mare ill, I don't think I'll use it again. Funnily enough my shettie was fine with it (Apparently it affects the little legs more anecdotally)

ETA I used a worming bit so they both got the full dose much to their disgust!


----------



## Frances 74 (31 December 2019)

Its vet who wants to reworm I wish I had tried a different wormer but was advised pramox now the youngsters have passed now but the only one out of 3 is still weak we've tried everything so we trust vet but unsure till bloods come back taking longer due to xmas new year so I'm very upset still losing 3 in 3 week period the wormer may have been to much for their bodies we wont know that until pathologist report comes back as we sent samples off to be tested but just it's just making people aware of dangers of pramox if I was given alternative maybe they may have pulled through or maybe not I just wanted to know peoples opinion on it advise so on 😭😭😭


----------



## DD (31 December 2019)

As far a I am aware the standard advice is 5 day course of Panacur for horses with an unknown worming history. If I were you I would contact a couple of rescue centres and ask if their vet can give advice as they tend to have lots of experience . Try ringing RSPCA equine centres, Brandsby, etc and asking their staff and vets what is the best thing to do.


----------



## sport horse (31 December 2019)

I will never use another Pramox having lost a horse within 24 hours of using it.  No proof it was the wormer but there is a lot of evidence that it can be too strong.


----------



## Micky (31 December 2019)

Do as downtown panto dame suggests..do not worm again without a second opinion.


----------



## PurBee (31 December 2019)

Activated charcoal helps to pull toxins and poisons out from the gut. I’d mix that with very soggy beet pulp and feed to help the weak one remaining. Dont give too much beet if the youngster has never had it before.
Discuss this with new vet. I wouldnt trust the vet you currently have advising you to re-dose with pramox. That’s just insane, especially considering pramox has killed some of yours already.

Very sad to hear this about your youngsters.  Pramox takes down full grown horses, id never dream of giving it to a youngster, especially if they have a high worm burden.


----------



## Sky’s-Legacy (31 December 2019)

Pramox works for 13 weeks so I certainly wouldn’t be giving another one two weeks later!

Am so sorry to hear you’ve lost three babies already tho


----------



## tristar (31 December 2019)

heavy worm burdens , i  would expect to control over a period of time and not send the animal into shock by over worming,  dont worry if they look thin or weak, they will recover from that, preserving them to  make it through to the other side would be my priority


----------



## BBP (31 December 2019)

Mine coliced badly within 12 hours of using pramox. Hasn’t had colic before or since in the 10 years I’ve had him. I won’t ever use it again. The other three horses were fine so no idea why mine was the one to react.


----------



## Equi (31 December 2019)

Pramox is quite a strong womer hence why i won't give it to miniatures/unkown worming history as the risk of overdose or issues or worm impaction is too high. 5 day fenbendazole  is better for those situations followed by an ivermectin a few weeks later, then in a few months a double dose of pyrantel.


----------



## Frances 74 (3 January 2020)

Thanks to everyone for advice  I know in my gut feeling it wasnt right but the guilt that this maybe cause of others is gut wrenching completely healthy october dead december  after using pramox vets  knew how sick they were but I trusted them big strong babies cant believe it 😭😭😭


----------



## Landcruiser (5 January 2020)

If you have one still losing weight and weak after worming, be aware that you might have a perforated gut to contend with - my first ever experience of this was a group of 6 welsh mountain ponies my grandad bought when I was a child - wormed soon after purchase, 2 died, including one which survived for a couple of weeks after wormingand got weaker and weaker - that one had a perforated gut. Those ponies had roundworm though, huge bloody things.


----------



## Frances 74 (7 January 2020)

Yeah 4 of them have not changed still on loads of meds steroids and other tablets it's still a waiting game vets want more protein bloods to see what levels are they are 16 and 18 so low I'm giving them hay and haylage together loads of good feed seems to be keeping them alive so fingers crossed 🙁🙁🙁


----------



## Frances 74 (14 January 2020)

Just a quick message my 4 babies still improving  but the vets want more bloods protein gone up to middle 50+ albium  levels still low but they hanging on in still on meds so fingers crossed still grieving for 3 I  lost 😭😭


----------



## windand rain (14 January 2020)

I sincerely hope they have turned a corner and are able to pick up and go from strength to strength. It is heartbreaking to lose the young ones I hope it is the end of the problems and all goes well from now on


----------



## Frances 74 (14 January 2020)

We still have to have tests protein tests but they seem to be getting better will be sending poo samples to Westgate labs for our piece of mind as vets still not sure I don't want the heartbreak of losing any more as they are my babies ☹


----------

